# Blotto rta



## adrian2006uk

For some reason I can not stop the tank leaking .I have tried single and dual coil added different amounts of cotton and length and still leaks everytime.Please help before I give up 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis

adrian2006uk said:


> For some reason I can not stop the tank leaking .I have tried single and dual coil added different amounts of cotton and length and still leaks everytime.Please help before I give up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Is the bottom o-ring properly seated?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## adrian2006uk

Yes its seated corrected and its leaking from the air holes 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis

adrian2006uk said:


> Yes its seated corrected and its leaking from the air holes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You can take a look at my review, i don't know if it will help!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dovpo-blotto-rta.t63231/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Strange , had mine for a while now and have been vaping on it since Friday , no leaks ,even when HOT.





When it comes to trimming to size, you can go a little under, or a little over. Its fairly forgiving I found. Trimming the cotton back beyond the base of the deck is fine, which does leave a little overhang in the juice-well slots.

I found using the base of the RTA as your trim line worked perfect and allowed enough cotton to fill the wicking ports, whilst not being packed in too tight.Trimmed down to size, it’s worth giving the cotton a little rake through to limit any compacted cotton causing you problems.Once you’re happy with the cotton placement, have a quick check to make sure its not stuffed in too tight or that gaps are apparent which could cause leaking.
Thanks to* ecigclick *for the additional info , hope this solve your problems , like I said , great atty .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Maybe one of your O-rings isn't sealing properly and letting air in causing the break in vacuum???
I had a glass that was skew and didn't seal the tank and I had leaks. Hence my reasoning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hazard

I agree with the above from Resistance. mid the vacuum isn’t there is leaks a lot. 
also just check that the o-rings are not pinched. Had that happen once with an o-ring near the top of the glass.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Thanks for all the above advice. I am struggling a little with the leaking issue.

Have checked all the seals and top cap, all seems in order.

When I first got the Blotto I had some 2.5 ID coils that I fitted either side. Once wicked these did not leak but I did find the draw a bit tight even on full open. Next time around I did a 3mm ID single parallel coil. Cotton bacon comp wire and cotton. This did leak a little but not so much to bother me. The draw is much better for me. Just now I have replaced with a 3.5mm ID single coil parallel, again 24G cotton bacon comp wire and cotton. I thought the build came out great, spaced the coil, the dual wire was easy to wrap and easy to build onto the deck. I positioned it between the side airholes fairly high but not above the poles as such. Tried my best to follow the cotton advice, fluffed it and positioned it level with the "ring" no cotton sitting in the base of the build deck. Came out at .27 and even at a low 20 W it vapes great. Loads of taste and clouds

The juice is now "sweating". Not running out as such but there is plenty around the base of the atty and in that recessed part of my Vapour storm Puma.

I know it is me, what am I doing wrong. appreciate all comments. Thanks


----------



## Larry

@Stranger I had the same issue on the single coil but the way Jai wicks his is perfect and haven't had a problem since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

@ Larry, thank you very much. I was 30 mins too late watching this because !@!@!@# I just stripped out my newly built parallel coil and put in two single clapton 3mm ID coils 

That very much looks like the answer and this is the first time I have seen Jai do this although I do watch him from time to time. I also note that the coil is more wraps and around, 7 as opposed to my 5 and .6 as opposed to my.2. It looks like that coil is taking up much more room than my single parallel.

Next time around for sure i am wicking like that. looks like I am still sweating abit despite new coils new wicks and new rubbers.


----------



## Larry

Stranger said:


> @ Larry, thank you very much. I was 30 mins too late watching this because !@!@!@# I just stripped out my newly built parallel coil and put in two single clapton 3mm ID coils
> 
> That very much looks like the answer and this is the first time I have seen Jai do this although I do watch him from time to time. I also note that the coil is more wraps and around, 7 as opposed to my 5 and .6 as opposed to my.2. It looks like that coil is taking up much more room than my single parallel.
> 
> Next time around for sure i am wicking like that. looks like I am still sweating abit despite new coils new wicks and new rubbers.



All good brother. I'm running a 3.5mm alien 5 or 6 wraps spaced at the moment and flavour is pretty good aswell.


----------



## Stranger

Update: I wrapped a dual wire 24 awg cotton bacon comp at 4 mm ID. 5 wraps spaced came out at .25. Wicked just like you said and , .... Bingo works like a charm. My airflow is back, I can even close the ring a bit. Flavour full on even a 20W and more vapour than I can handle.

Thanks, great tip. To date the Blotto is turning out to be my no 1 got to RTA for all day vape. Still love my Nano wasp and I also struggled a bit with that in the beginning but now I have that one nailed and it is great for changing flavors in the small tank


----------



## Larry

Great to hear it's working for you too! The blotto has been one of my daily bangers for a couple of months now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Stranger said:


> Update: I wrapped a dual wire 24 awg cotton bacon comp at 4 mm ID. 5 wraps spaced came out at .25. Wicked just like you said and , .... Bingo works like a charm. My airflow is back, I can even close the ring a bit. Flavour full on even a 20W and more vapour than I can handle.
> 
> Thanks, great tip. To date the Blotto is turning out to be my no 1 got to RTA for all day vape. Still love my Nano wasp and I also struggled a bit with that in the beginning but now I have that one nailed and it is great for changing flavors in the small tank





Stranger said:


> Update: I wrapped a dual wire 24 awg cotton bacon comp at 4 mm ID. 5 wraps spaced came out at .25. Wicked just like you said and , .... Bingo works like a charm. My airflow is back, I can even close the ring a bit. Flavour full on even a 20W and more vapour than I can handle.
> 
> Thanks, great tip. To date the Blotto is turning out to be my no 1 got to RTA for all day vape. Still love my Nano wasp and I also struggled a bit with that in the beginning but now I have that one nailed and it is great for changing flavors in the small tank


Howzit chomma, just got my blotto, i run a mirriad of tanks and rdas, profile rda and unity mesh, reload rta dr, and now im off mesh and bsck to coils with the eldar dragon(flavour machine) but whistles and now the blotto rta. Flavour wise struggling to get good flavour, dual coil 2.5mm fused claps at 0.14ohms at around 55-70 watts depending on flavour. Dingle ig flsttie coils tasted k@k. Rewicked today using firebolt wicks thinned ends tucked all the way to bottom off the juice well, no dam vape wicking or scottish roll here, flavor is 20% better and the thickness of the wicks feels better on the drag inhale. What coils are giving you good flavour, and can you post pics of the parralel build, i have some 24 and 26 g Ni 80 and some ss316l i could experiment with but need a reference build with pics,.

Lastly with this tank how does this rate as my reload gives better flavour but this has a profile unity styled thickness and fluffiness to the vape as a feel, are there any other ways of dialling in the flavour? I like it so far but its far from dialed in.?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

BUSDRIVER said:


> Howzit chomma, just got my blotto, i run a mirriad of tanks and rdas, profile rda and unity mesh, reload rta dr, and now im off mesh and bsck to coils with the eldar dragon(flavour machine) but whistles and now the blotto rta. Flavour wise struggling to get good flavour, dual coil 2.5mm fused claps at 0.14ohms at around 55-70 watts depending on flavour. Dingle ig flsttie coils tasted k@k. Rewicked today using firebolt wicks thinned ends tucked all the way to bottom off the juice well, no dam vape wicking or scottish roll here, flavor is 20% better and the thickness of the wicks feels better on the drag inhale. What coils are giving you good flavour, and can you post pics of the parralel build, i have some 24 and 26 g Ni 80 and some ss316l i could experiment with but need a reference build with pics,.
> 
> Lastly with this tank how does this rate as my reload gives better flavour but this has a profile unity styled thickness and fluffiness to the vape as a feel, are there any other ways of dialling in the flavour? I like it so far but its far from dialed in.?




Update, i now cut the wicks to base of juice wells thin out then seperate the teo pieces i. The channel like the reload rta. Dual alien pentacoils. 11 at 44 watts and its now better than the reload rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Sorry no pics .... but the Ni80 will be very close to the cotton bacon comp wire that I use. I have found in all instances that my Blotto works best for me with a single coil. I wrap two wires in parallel in order to half the ohms. 5 wraps comes out at .25 with a 4 mm ID. You can either fold and flatten a length together and wrap or you can cut two lengths and wrap. Leave plenty of leg room and make sure the wires do not cross when you wrap. I space mine as I find it fills the space inside the Blotto nicely along the length of the air holes. Seems like you have the wicking down pat, so no advice from me there.


----------



## Bear_Vapes

When i use 2.5mm coils my blotto leaks regardless of how I wick it, I find using 3mm coils without trimming the wicks is better and no leaking.
I would like to ask how is everyones coil placement? Higher or lower? Middle or apart?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Bear_Vapes said:


> When i use 2.5mm coils my blotto leaks regardless of how I wick it, I find using 3mm coils without trimming the wicks is better and no leaking.
> I would like to ask how is everyones coil placement? Higher or lower? Middle or apart?


I don't have a blotto but on my RTA's the higher I raise the coil the better flavour. Too high and no flavour. Too low and muted flavour.still you need to find the sweet spot for you.


----------



## Stranger

I much prefer a single coil build so I will only comment on that. Bigger the better in the Blotto, there is loads of room for a single. 4mm ID and centered as much as possible with the top of the coil level with the "posts" air hole slots. I cut legs @ 6mm for this.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

